
This dress looks white and gold to me, but Google says it's black and blue - WestCoastJustin
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-says-dress-is-black-and-blue-not-white-and-gold-2015-2
======
WestCoastJustin
I see the photo as a dark blue and black, but my girlfriend sees it as white
and gold, we are not color blind. Very strange. There is a guy on Vimeo that
uses Photoshop to detect the colors too [1].

[1] [https://vimeo.com/120762310](https://vimeo.com/120762310)

~~~
mmastrac
I started off seeing white/gold but after looking at it for a while and
playing with the images, I see blue/black.

Whipped up a simulation for it:
[https://grack.com/demos/dress/](https://grack.com/demos/dress/)

~~~
PhantomGremlin
Thank you very much for that.

I've read quite a few stories on quite a few sites, and none have done as good
a job of explaining what is happening as your simulation does.

------
droidist2
If you run color correct on the photo it's obviously black and blue.

------
florin5255
I see blue/black and my friends white/gold

